# aggressive billy goat



## joshua4511111 (Aug 24, 2014)

I've recently purchased 6 does and a buck. The buck has already demonstrated some aggression toward me (bitting, bucking and rearing back, etc. I want it to stop but being a buck, it is difficult. My question is: "how do I stop this behavior"... He has already got me to a point of starting to be apprehensive about trying to approach him. I do but very quickly, he starts his antics and vining for dominance. I thought about an electric cattle prod to keep him at a safe distance. I have been affectionate, friendly etc. and despite this, his aggression is becoming a problem of dominance. Any suggestions welcomed. (PS) I have tried squirting him between the eyes with water (even some with vinegar) he just licks it and continues.... it is a nuisance.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

If the cattle prod doesn't work....freezer camp!


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

You could never go in the pen while he is in the pen..... Only take the does out and if you need him, grab the horns, do what you need to with him and then let him go back into the pen.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

What breed is he? I really have no experience with mean bucks. My Nigerians are the "in your lap" kind and my boers that I had, I raised from kids. They were never agressive.

Maybe you need to try to tip him over and sit on him to show you're boss. I'm sure someone will come along with advice soon


----------



## camooweal (Jun 27, 2015)

This buck will know (or soon realise) he's got you apprehensive with his biting and rearing up and this carry-on will stay the same or perhaps escalate. If he was my buck he would be headed for the freezer and his place taken by a buck with far better manners. There's no need to put up with this behaviour when there's other well-behaved bucks around. 

camooweal


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Show him who is boss. don't let him get away with what he is doing it will worsen the situation. I have heard of shock collar training for goat-goat behavior but if you have a dog shock collar you could try using that on him


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

A riding crop may work. A sharp smack (noise startles them) on the nose when he acts up. Don't back down. But, a mean animal is no fun. You might be better off sending him to freezer camp. Don't send him to a sale barn, he could injure an unsuspecting person.


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

If he is getting on his hind legs and trying to butt you then you need to stand beside him reach under his belly and grab his front leg and flip him over. Then you hold him down by hanging on to that leg and basically pin him down it also good to put your hand on his neck(but don't choke him) so he can't get up. He will scream and bawl like you are hurting him but his pride is all that is being hurt, once he calms down you can let him go. Repeat the process until he stops being aggressive and he should leave you alone. You have to show him you are the boss and you are bigger and stronger than him. You need to do this soon or he will become "ruined" and have to go to the freezer. A tazor will help to keep on hand in case he goes crazy on you.


----------

